# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Eurovision 2012

## drilons

shiko video Eurovision 2012
te gjitha kenget http://albavideo.net/index.php?optio...d=37&Itemid=66

----------


## ermela sweet

Kenga jone eshte me kot nga te gjitha.

----------


## Busy Girl

mua kenga qe perfaqeson Shqiperine sme pelqen fareeee

----------


## ermela sweet

te qajme se bashku me ronen ne eurovizion  :pa dhembe: do

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk ishte gje po i bera nje vleresim si patriote qe jam :P Ne pergjithesi asnjeher sme kane pelqyer keto kenget e EV. Jane kenge qe mundohen kaq shume per ti dale bukur edhe asnje nuk del e perkryer.

----------


## Busy Girl

ahahahhahah me oi do ja marrim mela

----------


## Izadora

Nuk e kuptova titullin e kenges ''SuuS ''

Kenga shume e dobet , te bente me qa nga dhimbjet e kokes .

----------


## cool_shqype

kenga eshte e perkryer......muzikalisht dhe si ze Rona eshte nje nga me te mirat qe ka nxjerr Shqyptari ndonjehere.....vargu dhe melodia e apercjelle nga interpretimi i Rones, jane nje reflektim e mesazh per poziten ku ndodhemi, qofte si komb por edhe si individ.....
DHE UROJ POR THELLE BESOJ SE KETE MESAZH DO TE MIREPRESIN, KUPTOJNE DHE PERKRAHIN SI NE, POR EDHE DAASHAMIRESIT E KETIJ PANAIRI MUZIKOR.

PS: PO DESHET ME U SHKELY SE KERCYERI, E ME U DJERSIT DUKE KNU, DEGJONI E SHYFNI PREZANTIMIN E RUZZISE...

----------


## ermela sweet

mir ok rona mind te kete ze mjaf te mire nuk e ve ne dyshim po ama kenga nuk eshte per ne eurovizion

----------


## -BATO-

Kënga nuk është e keqe. Herën e parë nuk më pëlqeu, po kur e dëgjova herën e dytë, nuk m'u duk e keqe dhe nuk është çudi që mund të marrë ndonjë vend të mirë në festival. Zëri i këngëtares është i mirë, por videoja nuk më pëlqeu.

Nga këngët e festivalit që kam dëgjuar deri tani, mendoj se "plakat ruse", "prapanicat austriake me fosfor" dhe "akrobatët suedezë" mund të marrin çmime të para. Jo se janë këngë të bukura, por kanë shfaqje dhe kjo tërheq vëmendjen e publikut, pa harruar edhe votimet me hatër, kur fqinjët votojnë njëri-tjetrin. Nëpër këto festivale mendoj se jo gjithnjë fiton kënga më e mirë.

----------


## shigjeta

*Rona Nishliu në Eurovizion 2012*

_“Reuters” shkrim për këngëtaren shqiptare nga Kosova_


E lindur në Mitrovicë, Kosovë këngëtarja shqiptare Rona Nishliu do të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë në Eurovizionin e këtij viti që do të mbahet në Baku. Rona është një këngëtare e njohur pasi u rendit e pesta në një konkurs për talented e reja ën Shqipëri. Me këto fjalë nis reportazhi I agjencisë së lajmeve Reuters për sa i përket përfaqësimit të Shqipërisë në Eurovizion 2012, nga këngëtarja nga Kosova Rona Nishliu. Ajo ka lënë përshtypje shumë të mira tek publiku dhe juria me anë të vokalit dhe perfomancës së saj. Kur Rona ishte vetëm 13 vjeç, familja e saj u zhvendos nga veriu i Mitrovicës për shkak të tensioneve etnike mes komunitetit shqiptarë dhe serbëve lokalë. Që atëherë ajo ka jetuar në kryeqytetin e Shqipërisë, Tiranë, dhe në Prishtinë duke pasur kështu të dy nënshtetësitë. 

“Unë jam shqiptare e lindur në Mitrovicë. E kam zhvilluar karrierën time ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë, por e kam nisur në Shqipëri dhe ndihem e bekuar që kam këtë shans për të përfaqësuar shqiptarët në të gjithë botën.”

Kosova nuk mund të marrë pjesë në Eurovizion për shkak se ajo ende nuk është njohur nga të gjitha vendet europiane. Rona është këngëtarja e parë shqiptare nga Kosova që merr pjesë në Eurovizion. Ajo do të ketë patjetër mbështetjen e të dyja vendeve. 
"Është një këngë shumë e bukur dhe mendoj se do na përfaqësoj mirë në Eurovizion,” 

"Mendoj se është përfaqësimi më i mirë që kemi pasur ndonjëherë, është kënga më origjinale që kemi çuar ndonjëherë në Eurovizion,".
Kënga e Ronës fitoi çmimin e parë në festivalin e 50-të të Radiotelevizionit Shqiptar, festivali më prestigjoz muzikor në Shqipëri.
Kënga nuk ngjan shumë me stilin tradicional të këngëve në Eurovizion, por Rona thotë se ajo këndon atë që ndjen.
"Jam shumë e kënaqur me këngën time, është një këngë që thotë shumë për mua, sepse bazohet në një përjetim personal, dhe ia kushtoj të gjithë atyre që kanë kaluar kohë të vështira por ende gjejnë dicka se ku të besojnë dhe shohin gjëra të mira dhe positive para tyre,” Rona i ka shkruar vetë vargjet e këngës së saj.

Rona është e përfshirë në mënyrë shuëm aktive në projekte të ndryshme humanitare, ajo është anëte e shoqatës kombëtare të Kosovës për Autizmin dhe shpesh dhuron para të fituara nga koncertet e saj për këto projekte humanitare. Ajo nuk është vetëm një këngëtare popi, po shpesh këndon dhe muzikë xhaz dhe soul.

_ABC_

----------


## Prometeu2

Rona ishte fantastike ne performancen e saj ne Eurovizion. I uroj qe te kualifikohet ne finale! Na mallengjeu me kengen e saj, sidomos pas tragjedise ne Himare, te "qajturit" e saj ne skene reflektoi ndjesite e gjithe shqiptareve pas vdekjes se 13 studenteve ne Himare.

----------


## Ereza

a e din dikush *qysh me thir nga Gjermania edhe Austria  per Ronen* .Ku me i gjet numrat  e ktyne dy shteteve se e ka shkri kongen .Ju lutem kush i din numrat postoni

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> a e din dikush *qysh me thir nga Gjermania edhe Austria  per Ronen* .Ku me i gjet numrat  e ktyne dy shteteve se e ka shkri kongen .Ju lutem kush i din numrat postoni


Die Nummer ist noch nicht eingeblendet worden. Sie wird erst am Ende bekanntgemacht, nachdem alle Sänger ihre Lieder gesungen haben. Also es gibt diese Nummer und dann muss man *05* für Ronna hizufügen, da Rona als 5 in der Reihe performt hat  :buzeqeshje: 

Ich werde sie noch rechtzeitig hier schreiben.

----------


## fighterme

Thjesht, pa koment. Ua tregoi vendin te gjitheve atyre qe nuk 'prisnin' shume nga ajo. Me e mira gjer tani!

----------


## teta

per zotin me gjakun ngrir e kam ndegju....bukur fort edhe publiku reagoi dy here gjate kenges

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=9ZvYaQuaLKw

----------


## Ereza

edhe si jem te prekun per situaten  edhe kanga ju pershtatke ,mu dhims qe qajti ne fund se nuk e ka t leht sot me knu  :i ngrysur:

----------


## teta

mua nuk me pelqeu asnje deri tani eee...komentatori nga rtk thot cenkan kenge nje perdorimeshme  hahha
forca rona

----------


## teta

shih shih hungaria
e paskan te mire qenat

----------


## hot_prinz

Ku je teta te hongshin macat?  :buzeqeshje: 
Mu paskan qorru gishtat per ty.  :Lulja3:

----------

